# Very specific questions for marriage



## Aratal

Here's the deal: 

My fiancee lives in Italy, I live in the US. I am intending to move there, but of course we need to get married first so that I can stay with the family visa (initially). 

Unfortunately, in order to get married, one of us needs to travel and take time off. With my job, I'm not able to go there for the 2 week waiting period that the laws in Italy require. 

So, he's planning to come here to get married. Once we are legally bound, he returns, I stay a few more months to tie up loose ends here, get my family visa, and then make the permanent move to Italy. 

Most people coming to the US to get married need a fiancee visa. In our specific case, however, his intention is not to stay here. Does he still need to get a K-1 fiancee visa?

I've checked various government websites and have called customer service numbers that are just automated. I can't get to a real person. 

Anyone have any idea who to contact about my specific case? Any help would be much appreciated in this journey through red tape and hoops to jump through. Thanks!


----------



## Aratal

Thank you so much for your detailed response! I'm really grateful to have the steps broken down. I ran this by my fiancee, and he had a few questions he wanted to include:

_To get proof of marriage your husband will have to do something he needs to do anyway: register his marriage in Italy. To do that you and he should obtain a certified long form copy of your marriage certificate._

Him: Should this be done while we are both in the US? The steps we have to do once in Italy are all clear I think, not a problem. But what is in between? What I mean is, how does she arrive here in Italy without a family visa/being forced to buy a return ticket? This whole guide is great for what we have to do after we get married, but how do we get married in the first place?


----------



## Aratal

Thank you for clarifying a bit more! My concern is more about retaining my U.S. citizenship so I can eventually get dual citizenship. I still have doubts about the 90 day Schengen visa, more for a hypothetical return to the U.S. more than anything. Last year I tried to make the move without the visa and thought I would just need to register for the permesso di soggiorno and other legal things once I arrived. After talking to the consulate, I was under the impression that I would need to get a family visa approved before my departure so that if I ever decided to return (to visit or otherwise), I wouldn't be SOL and faced with fines for overstaying the 90 day visa. Maybe I'm missing something still in the big picture, but I was pretty frantic last year when they told me that. I rushed to buy a return ticket the day before my departure to Italy. :confused2:


----------



## Aratal

Wow, I guess I really was overcomplicating things. My fiancee was just saying how ridiculous it is that there's nothing on official government websites that clarifies these kind of things. The Italian embassy's page was what I based everything off of originally, which said I was required to get the family visa if I intended to stay for more than 3 months. I'm guessing this is kind of a workaround for all of that.

I really do appreciate you clarifying everything. Getting different information from different sources was really boggling my mind. It's relieving to know someone went through the process without jumping through as many hoops as I was thinking were necessary. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Scourger

Aratal said:


> Wow, I guess I really was overcomplicating things. My fiancee was just saying how ridiculous it is that there's nothing on official government websites that clarifies these kind of things. The Italian embassy's page was what I based everything off of originally, which said I was required to get the family visa if I intended to stay for more than 3 months. I'm guessing this is kind of a workaround for all of that.
> 
> I really do appreciate you clarifying everything. Getting different information from different sources was really boggling my mind. It's relieving to know someone went through the process without jumping through as many hoops as I was thinking were necessary. Thanks again for all your help!


It wasn't you who made things complicated, but the complete lack of information and clarity from all official and non official websites. It's been HELL.

And BBCWatcher, thank you.
Just so you know, I love you.
Very much.
Like, a lot.
You saved us <3

MOAR Karma for you.


P.S. I'm the husband in case it wasn't clear.


----------



## Scourger

BBCWatcher said:


> Scourger: When you enter the U.S. it's possible U.S. CBP will ask you why you're visiting the U.S. Answer truthfully. Keep the answer short, but my suggestion would be: "I'm meeting my fiancée to get married and to help her pack to return with me to Italy." That's perfectly legal. What isn't legal (without a visa) is entering the U.S. with the intention of marrying and staying. If your answer is "I'm getting married" then the officer will probably have to ask you some more questions to determine whether you intend to stay or not. The officer may ask you more questions anyway, but just answer truthfully.


Yes thx I was ready for that!

Thank you again for everything.
Oh and just a side note, it's "comune" with only one "m"


----------



## Scourger

BBCWatcher said:


> Sì, quando si scrive in italiano, una m (comune).
> 
> However, when one writes in English, it's commune. Or one can write _comune_, using italics to indicate it's a foreign word with foreign spelling.
> 
> I'm way ahead of you, Scourger. In marrying a foreigner, too.


Q_Q
Excuse me master o(╥﹏╥)o

 you learn something new everyday!


----------

